

JILA Strontium Atomic Clock Sets New Records - femto
http://www.nist.gov/pml/div689/20150421_strontium_clock.cfm

======
OneOneOneOne
That's awesome. How big is this clock? Depending on size there are so many
applications.

(I wonder how they determine accuracy?)

